# New to Unpleasant Street



## Coonce-Ewing (Sep 30, 2005)

I just wanted to say hi. I love the how-to's on the projects and I'm really inspired by the projects I've seen here in the forums.

My wife and I have made our own tombstones for the yard. I made 8' tall pillars 2 years ago with gates to flank our driveway and some cemetary fencing to go with it. 

I built a small mausoleum one year but have been having trouble getting it to stand up to the winds. I don't want to keep it fully built year round as the garage already has a huge pile of tombstones!

This year I'm making an "alien" egg and a zombie like guy who will be crawling from the grave (no motion - static prop) using the "snot rag mache" effect.

I love some of the monster mud creations I've seen in the forums here, I just need more time.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome C-E. I'm sure Zombie will be along and move this post to the welcome section, so don't think it just dissapeared, lol. It sounds like you have an awesome start on the season already. Naturally we're all "dying" to see any pics if you have them. I know just what you mean about the time, there's just never enough.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Indeed I did! Welcome aboard and have a ghoulish time while you're here!


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

hi, welcome


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Coonce-Ewing. Nice to have you here.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcom, try not to get lost... I rember what happened to the last guy who got lost... *Shivers*


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Coonce-Ewing!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey man welcome to the street!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome! Welcome! Welcome, we are glad to have you with us


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome aBoard Coonce-Ewing  

~~Bill~~


----------

